# Datentransferrate erhöhen?



## JMRiehm (28. Dezember 2011)

*Datentransferrate erhöhen?*

Wie jeder weiß, kann windows 7 die eigene Hardware bewerten.
Das Gesamtergebnis ist die schwächste Kette im Glied.
Das ist bei mir die Festplatte bzw. die Datentransferrate imt bewerteten 5,9 Punkten.
Alles andere, Prozessor, Grafikarte etc ist gut - da liege ich sehr nache bei den maximalen 7,9 Punkten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hat jemand einen Ahnung oder einen Tipp, wie man die Datentransferrate erhöhen kann ohne gleich eine SSD einzubauen? 

JMR


----------



## quaaaaaak (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja, mit Raid 0 ist das möglich, dabei verbindet man 2 festplatten auf eine spezielle weise, genauer nach zu lesen hier: RAID – Wikipedia
aber 
- wenn du den pc zum gamen verwendest oder wichtige daten drauf haste empfehle ich das nicht, denn wenn eine hdd ausfällt, sind alle daten weg 
- hdd ist nicht viel billiger als ne ssd im moment^^
- lass dich nicht vom ollen windows so beeinflussen, wenn dir dein pc zu langsam ist, und du das geld über hast solltest dus in ne ssd stecken und sonst in alkohol oder der frau/freundin was schenken


----------



## JMRiehm (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich habe nur eine große FP drin mit 1 TB.
Und auch nur eine Partition!
Ca. 200 GB sind belegt.

Wau, ich sehe grade 512GB kosten an die 800 EUR.

Ok, dann muss eine kleine her für Windows, Office und Mozilla.
Der Rest muss auf der alten bleiben... Spiele, Daten usw.

JMR


----------



## quaaaaaak (28. Dezember 2011)

du hast 200/1000GB belegt und denkst an platzprobleme?! okay...
ne 128GB SSD sollte doch locker reichen, für windows+wichtige Programme, die andere HDD kannst du ja locker als daten platte nutzen.


----------



## JMRiehm (28. Dezember 2011)

Jo, mein "Windows"- Ordner unter C hat eine Größe von ca. 25 GB
Das Office 2007 belegt bei mir weniger als 1 GB
Firefox 0,036 GB 
Da reichen soger 64 GB locker merke ich grade... 

Evtl. werde ich warten, bis Windows 8 rauskommt.
Denn wenn, dann muss windows ja komplett neu auf der SSD installiert werden.
Dann kann ich auch glech das neue Win nehmen...

JMR


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

Vergiss den Windows-Index-Mist. Das ist nur zur Einordnung für Leute, die sich wirklich kaum auskennen, wie man die Leistung eines Systemes wirklich zuverlässig bewertet kann - das soll "Einsteigern" helfen zu wissen, ob für eine Anwendung die Leistung reicht. Aber wirklich "gemessen" wird da nicht. 

Eine Festplatte bekommt da NIE mehr als 5,9 Punkte, das ist in dem Index festgelegt - und da schon ältere HDDs über 5 Punkte bekommen, wird auch eine hochmoderne HDD nicht viel besser bewertet. Da wird auch nicht wirklich was gemessen und dann linear bewertet, also es ist NICHT so, dass eine Platte mit 50MB/s dann 5 Punkte bekommt, und wenn eine andere Platte 100MB/s schafft bekommt sie 10 Punkte, weil die doppelt so schnell ist... 

Mit ner SSD würdest Du dann über die 6 Punkte-Grenze kommen, aber auch nicht wegen einer Messung, sondern weil WIndows das anhand von techn. Daten "bewertet".

Es ist auch nicht so, dass die Festplatte ein "Flaschenhals" ist, nur weil Deine anderen Bauteile mehr Punkte bekommen. Es kommt nur darauf an, wofür Du die Teile brauchst - wenn Du zB mit mehr als 150MB/s kopieren können WILLST, dann MUSST Du halt eine SSD nehmen. Aber die Platte "bremst" bei dir nichts aus. Genau wie einer, der gar nicht spielen will: der kauft ja auch nicht eine neue Grafikkarte, nur weil der Leistungsindex seiner onboardsGrafikkarte nicht zum rest "passt" 

Eine SSD würde Dir aber mehr Komfort bringen, da sich die kleinen Dinge bei Windows dann viel schneller öffnen und windows auch schneller bootet. Rein von der Leistung her aber bringt die SSD nichts.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Dezember 2011)

JMRiehm schrieb:


> J[...]
> Da reichen soger 64 GB locker merke ich grade...
> 
> Evtl. werde ich warten, bis Windows 8 rauskommt.
> ...


Bei einer SSD sollte man bis zu 20% freien Platz lassen ... eine 64GB SSD ist ja formiert nochmal kleiner, d.h. hier hast du dann ggf. doch Speicherprobleme & das wäre ärgerlich.

Ich hab mir eine m4 von Crucial gegönnt und die läuft wunderbar, eine Wertung von 7,9 im Index von Windows. Aber wie Herbboy bereits meinte, ich würde diesen Index nicht überbewerten. Natürlich gibts selbst bei den 7200rpm Festplatten Unterschiede, aber wenn du eine relativ aktuelle, verbunden mit SATA II & am besten im AHCI Modus betreibst, dürfte die Differenz bei den "normalen" Platten im Bereich von ein paar Prozenten liegen.

Empfehlenswert sind eigentlich immer die SpinPoint Modelle, aber wenn du noch 800GB frei hast würde ich mir lieber eine 128GB SSD kaufen und mich meines Lebens freuen.


----------



## JMRiehm (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube eine 128 SSD nächstes Jahr wäre wohl die beste Lösung.
Alleine der Windows Start nervt total - und beim sleep Modus hängt sich mein Rechner inzwischen regelmäßig auf.

Mal sehen, wie sich in den nächsten Wochen die Preise von SSDs entwickeln.
Werde ich mal verfolgen und bei einem kräfitgen Schub nach unten dann zuschlagen!

JMR


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2011)

Was genau nervt denn beim Start? das mit dem sleep-Modus kann bestimmt auch mit SSD dann passieren.


----------



## JMRiehm (29. Dezember 2011)

Die lange Hochfahrphase nervt! 

Ich habe es gestoppt:
Nach genau 1 Minute erscheint das Wort "Willkommen" bei Windows 7.
Und dann braucht er noch mal 55 Sekunden, bis alles fertig gelanden ist, mit Ad-Aware, Antivirusprogtramm etc.
Also 2 Minuten bis ich anfangen kann zu arbeiten!

Beim Sleep-Modus ist es so, days der Rechner einfach nicht mehr reagiert.
Es kommt fast regelmäßig vor - von 5x sleepmodus evtl. 1 x wo er dann nichts mehr macht.

Wenn die SSD die 2 Minuten auf 20 Sekunden verkürzen kann - dann ist das schon eine Vorlage, die man erstmal toppen muss!

JMR


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2011)

20 Sek auf Dauer ganz sicher nicht. Wenn ich win7 frisch auf meine HDD installiere, ist windows auch nach nur 30 Sek bereit, mit virenscanner usw. dann halt eher 50-60 Sek bereit. Aber mit der Zeit wird es halt mehr und mehr Kram bei windows, auch bei ner SSD, so dass es einfach länger dauert - das hat ja bei weitem nicht nur mit dem Laden von Daten zu tun.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir sinds knapp 25 Sek. mit Kaspersky. 

Also man merkt eine SSD schon recht deutlich, allerdings ist mir die Bootzeit eigentlich egal, viel wichtiger ist mir die Startzeit von Programmen.

Also bei der SSD hat sich bei mir dieser Spruch bewahrheit: wenn man keine hat, vermisst man nichts. Wenn man allerdings eine SSD für ein, zwei Wochen im Dauerbetrieb gehabt hat, will man nicht mehr zurück auf eine HDD wechseln.

Ich seh es ja jeden Tag immer wieder: Arbeitsrechner ein Quadcore von AMD ( X4 irgendwas ) mit 4GB und einer guten SpinPoint. Verglichen mit meinem i7 2600K und SSD liegen da Welten zwischen, was die Reaktionszeit, Startup etc.pp. betrifft.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

Das ist klar, es ist nur die Frage, ob man dafür dann bereit ist, mind 90-100€ für eine SSD, auf der Windows und die wichtigsten Anwendungen Platz haben, auf den Tisch zu legen   ICH bin es derzeit nicht, denn wenn ich dann überlege, dass ich vielleicht in nem Jahr dann 100€ zu wenig habe, um eine neue Graka oder CPU zu kaufen, und deswegen dann 6 Monate die neuen Spieletitel nur auf "low" spielen kann, bis ich das Geld fürs Upgrad zusammen habe, dann verzichte ich lieber auf die SSD. 

Aber wenn wiederum ich eine geschenkt bekäm, dann würd ich die nutzen und nicht umtauschen


----------

